
An Unexplored Area of Artificial Intelligence: Smart Mirrors – Analytics Insight - smb111
https://www.analyticsinsight.net/an-unexplored-area-of-artificial-intelligence-smart-mirrors/
======
tastroder
The article makes some pretty bold claims, especially those regarding
home/consumer use I find pretty doubtful.

> With time, we all are going to have a Smart Mirror in our homes sooner or
> later, in light of the fact that the cost of a typical mirror will be
> similar to a Smart Mirror,

The only way I see that to be true is for a large manufacturer of smart
assistants subsidizing them in order to gain any relevant market share. Smart
mirrors are neither new, nor more "AI" than smart assistant displays.

From a privacy perspective, 75% of my mirrors are in rooms where I would want
to avoid a corporate controlled camera at all costs (bathrooms, bedrooms),
immediately disqualifying any augmented reality features.

Smart mirrors will likely see more use in point of sales and outdoor at tech,
sure. But that doesn't make it more interesting than what it is, a display
behind a mirror.

